# MBTA changed their name?



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

When did the MBTA Police become the TRANSIT Police?


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

They just rolled out the new cruiser last week. Its still going through at the moment. the legislature has to amend all the Laws to reflect the new name. So its not actualy changed yet.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Swell. Guess we'll have to 'consolidate' with them next. 8)


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Well I would guess it's a sure thing if they are already changing cruisers and patches.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Well they were always the Transit Police, but never used the title, they prefered MBTA or T Police since they started. But rumor is (gee how many of those floating around) is that they are not merging with anyone, but will fall under the Office of Public safety which many agencies do now, not just Mass Police agencies. And the rumor further states that they will take over these regional transit systems like BART in Brockton and the one in Lowell amd Merrimack. Again, that's what has been said along with a hundred other plans. 

NOTE: They should have taken the last NY Transit cruiser design before merging with NYPD. That looked sharp and had a nice clean look.


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

I guess TCOP4LIFE will now be TRANSITCOP4LIFE.... :wink:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Those hub caps wont be on long....... :wink:


----------

